
Now, a dating site for the 'ugly' - nreece
http://www.hindustantimes.com/Now-a-dating-site-for-the-ugly/H1-Article1-589870.aspx
======
wolfrom
I noticed during a quick browse of several regions that there are far too many
women on the site who are nowhere near ugly (I can't speak for the men, I'm
afraid). This seems to indicate that there are many people in Britain (and
probably elsewhere) who have a vastly inaccurate image of themselves.

------
Mz
I suppose there is some logic to this:

"By doing this they might actually find a compatible partner - instead of
spending years paying for dating sites they have no hope on."

I don't really get the whole dating thing. It looks like a broke system to me.
Still, my first thought when seeing the title of this was along the lines of
"Finally, a site I might join!". I don't really think I'm ugly. I think my
reaction is a cross between "bizarre sense of humor" and disdain for the
current system where, according to a recent article posted on HN, good looking
pictures are likely to be far more out of date than more average looking
pictures found on dating sites. (So: Maybe we already have dating sites for
the ugly, the difference is they just lie about it.)

